# gt240ddr5 / hd5670 ddr3 /hd5570 ddr3....?



## Small_town_boy (Apr 27, 2012)

hello guys this is my first thread and hope you guys can help me out...

i planning to buy a new graphics card and very tight on budget...
i have following options...

1.Flipkart: PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

2.Flipkart: PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

3.Flipkart: Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT240 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card

any other suggestions welcomed but i cant spend more than 4k..

my config...
>c2d e7500 at 2.93ghz...
>gigabyte ga-g41m combo motherboard..GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.3)
>4gig ddr3 ram at 1333mhz...
>450w frontech psu...(have two extra fans in the case)
>dell d1920 18.5inch monitor with max res of 1366*768...

so i am thinking of hd5670 ddr3 as it consumes less power(right...?) and as my max res is 1366*768...

then i thought of gt240 but..
*www.hwcompare.com/196/geforce-gt-240-gddr5-vs-radeon-hd-5570/:-?

so guys what co you think...?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 27, 2012)

HD5670 Has performance edge over the rest in your list .
Try extending your budget a bit and grab HD5670.!Worth the price.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 27, 2012)

Get this one: Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card
However, try to find the GDDR5 version of 5670. The 5670 512 MB GDDR5 performs better than the 1 GB DDR3 counterpart due to the faster memory (almost twice ). The price will be around 4.2K.

Another suggestion: If you can increase your budget to around 5.2K then get the Sapphire/MSI HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5. This card is the best solution for 1366X768 resolution and can run without External PCI-E power connector. It offers performance closer to GTS 450 or HD 6750.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 27, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> HD5670 Has performance edge over the rest in your list .
> Try extending your budget a bit and grab HD5670.!Worth the price.



thank you for the reply...


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 27, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Get this one: Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card
> However, try to find the GDDR5 version of 5670. The 5670 512 MB GDDR5 performs better than the 1 GB DDR3 counterpart due to the faster memory (almost twice ). The price will be around 4.2K.
> 
> Another suggestion: If you can increase your budget to around 5.2K then get the Sapphire/MSI HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5. This card is the best solution for 1366X768 resolution and can run without External PCI-E power connector. It offers performance closer to GTS 450 or HD 6750.



thank you...
but what is the problem with powercolor one..?
and gt240 any one using it..? since it is gddr5 it would be faster than the ddr3 one's right...?
and what about my psu..can it handle the cards i have mentioned..?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 27, 2012)

Ati 5570 is not a gaming card nowadayz.. it can barely run bf3 on mediun setting 
at lowest resolution . Go for ati 5670 atleast ...


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 27, 2012)

240gt .. U can use it as a physx card in future also. In flipkart u can find it.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2012)

Go for HD 5670 GDDR5 if you can find. It has DirectX 11. Or spend a little more and pick up HD 6670.

GT 240 is DirectX 10.

The choice is obvious there.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 27, 2012)

Small_town_boy said:


> and what about my psu..can it handle the cards i have mentioned..?




@OP
As long as you stick with a card from your list it should do JUST fine.

Update:QUOTED


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2012)

^^
Quote and reply to those questions.
I thought you were asking the question.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 27, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> 240gt .. U can use it as a physx card in future also. In flipkart u can find it.



Sorry to ask but what is a physx card....? I am really a noob at this...as this is my first card...


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Go for HD 5670 GDDR5 if you can find. It has DirectX 11. Or spend a little more and pick up HD 6670.
> 
> GT 240 is DirectX 10.
> 
> The choice is obvious there.



The gddr5 version is about 5.2k in itdepot I think...but its a bit costly...
And haven't bought any product from them and also they don't offer free shipping ....has any one purchased from itdepot...are they good...?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 27, 2012)

dibya_kol, I do have a GT 240 GDDR5 version and use it as PhysX card. But obviously we can't suggest anyone to buy this as main card so he can use it as PhysX card in future. .
Performance wise, even the GDDR5 version of GT 240 is actually just slightly higher than 9600 GT and can't touch the performance of 8800GT or the faster 9800 GT.
On the other hand HD 5670 GDDR5 version is comparable to 9800 GT in terms of performance and also consumes far less power, even lesser than GT 240. So if OP can spend 4.2K then the obvious pick is 5670 GDDR5.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 27, 2012)

Cilus said:


> dibya_kol, I do have a GT 240 GDDR5 version and use it as PhysX card. But obviously we can't suggest anyone to buy this as main card so he can use it as PhysX card in future. .
> Performance wise, even the GDDR5 version of GT 240 is actually just slightly higher than 9600 GT and can't touch the performance of 8800GT or the faster 9800 GT.
> On the other hand HD 5670 GDDR5 version is comparable to 9800 GT in terms of performance and also consumes far less power, even lesser than GT 240. So if OP can spend 4.2K then the obvious pick is 5670 GDDR5.



please can you tell me where can i find it for 4.2k...?
i saw it at theitdepot but for 5k...plus extra for shipping...


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Go for HD 5670 GDDR5 if you can find. It has DirectX 11. Or spend a little more and pick up HD 6670.
> 
> GT 240 is DirectX 10.
> 
> The choice is obvious there.



but if i run at dx11 i would get less fps than dx10 right...
please correct if i am wrong..i am really a noob at this as this is my first card...


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 27, 2012)

so hd5670 ddr5 512mb > hd 5670 1 gb ddr3 and gt 240...?
and is 512mb enough to run the games at high res....?
again a noob question..sorry..


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ according to op's budget and res i think both cards r fine within their price and performence range(240gt and 5670). Yes i know he will use it as a main card but we all know that a 3-4k amd gpu will be a scrap metal after 2 years but if op go with green it can be use for another perpose (like physx and i also use a 240gt as a physx card) Yes, if op want a mid/high range gpu then i might suggest him to go for amd. But it is wise to go for nvidia when someone looking for a low-end gpu.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

Small_town_boy said:


> Sorry to ask but what is a physx card....? I am really a noob at this...as this is my first card...



PhysX. learn to google.



Small_town_boy said:


> so hd5670 ddr5 512mb > hd 5670 1 gb ddr3 and gt 240...?
> and is 512mb enough to run the games at high res....?
> again a noob question..sorry..



yes. correct. 512Mb is enough for HD5670 or GT240. both are lowend GPU. they can only effectively use 512Mb. only some games gain some extra performance (1-2FPS) from the added graphics memory.



Small_town_boy said:


> but if i run at dx11 i would get less fps than dx10 right...



yup, some games will have lower performance with DX11. but usually those comes with a setting of selecting which version of directX you want to use.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> ^^ according to op's budget and res i think both cards r fine within their price and performence range(240gt and 5670). Yes i know he will use it as a main card but we all know that a 3-4k amd gpu will be a scrap metal after 2 years but if op go with green it can be use for another perpose (like physx and i also use a 240gt as a physx card) Yes, if op want a mid/high range gpu then i might suggest him to go for amd. But it is wise to go for nvidia when someone looking for a low-end gpu.


"PhysX" itself already is a dead metal. And with every console going with AMD graphic card, devs will not have any intensive to code games with "PhysX" API. Moroever, nVidia has already killed the GPU "exclusivity" on desktops by opening it up for CPU with SSE instructions. It is developer's choice now, and most are going to prefer CPU as it is neutral. "PhysX" wasn't really faster on GPU as nVidia claimed. nVidia used single-threaded X87 instructions on CPU to claim a false performance benefit. And we all know, CPU has seen various SSE revisions and now AVX for floating point calculations. X87 on CPUs was depreciated 12 years ago.

And lol btw, 3-4 years is a loong time. GT 240 will be rendered as a dead metal for everything and gimmicks like "PhysX" as well by that time. It is simply wise to get what is viable for now. That is what is most practical. 

Nothing wrong with getting GT 240 - but using gimmicks like "PhysX" as an argument to get it is hilarious.



Small_town_boy said:


> but if i run at dx11 i would get less fps than dx10 right...
> please correct if i am wrong..i am really a noob at this as this is my first card...


yes and no. Nothing like that it _will_ be slow or it _will_ be faster. Depends on how the game is made. But most games give you option of choosing the DirectX 9, 10 or 11 - depending.

You're buying a card, get one which is supporting the latest API i.e. DirectX 11.

512 MB GDDR5 is faster than 1 GB GDDR3.

The real argument? HD 5670 GDDR5 is faster than GT 240.

*yea, but if you can't find HD 5670 GDDR5 for cheap, go with GT 240 GDDR5 instead of HD 5670 GDDR3.*

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/5670_011310215500/21347.png
*images.anandtech.com/graphs/5670_011310215500/21363.png
*images.anandtech.com/graphs/5670_011310215500/21361.png
*images.anandtech.com/graphs/5670_011310215500/21367.png


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ Very nicely pointed out.
Divya_Kol, the 1st card OP has mentoned, the Power Color HD 5670 1 GB GDDR3 is having a price tag of 4.2K and HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 what I have suggested is having the same price range, hence well within OP's budget.

2ndly,After 2 Years, I highly doubt the viability of a Nvidia PhysX card, you simply can't predict. So get the best you can find at your budge and 5670 is the choice. Look, at some games it is more than 10 FPS faster than GT 240.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

For this much low end does it matter that much weather its a DX 10 or 11 or has Physx or not?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

Physx.Doesnt matter.
But Dx10 /DX11 Support Matters because Games are not the only thing that makes use of it.Game Editors and 3D Packages like UDK and Maya have exclusive Dx11 based renderers so dx10/dx11 support will prove assistive in 3d apps like these if one is concerned with it.

Even Photoshop makes efficient use of GPU though DirectX is not a matter of concern in this case.

And it wont hurt if one can play the new games in dx11 mode even if it is at lower resolution or settings.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 28, 2012)

thank you all for your helpful reviews.....

and about the itwares(512mb gddr5 only available there)...i haven't purchased from them...are they good..?
and do they ship for free...?

so my choice looking and the previews and benchmarks..
512mb hd5670 ddr5...
           OR      
1gb gt 240 ddr5...

not considering 5670 ddr3 version coz i cant find the right reviews or benchmarks regarding that card,,,,,

hope i am right....

just curious,is their any possibility that the cost of graphics card come down by some margin in coming month or so...?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

^^Dont expect for big drops in prices of these FEATURE cards.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 28, 2012)

Guys what about itwares are they good...?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2012)

They are one of the best online shops available in India. Most of the members in this forum who prefer Online shopping, including me, have purchased from them. The availability of free shipping should be mentioned at the product page itself. Call them or send them mail, asking all your queries.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you for you help guys...much appreciated...


----------

